
How Docker containers are different from system processes? - thamizhan2611
https://kjanshair.github.io/2017/07/04/Docker-Containers-vs-System-Processes/
======
salawat
I applaud the elaboration of containers as isolated processes, however, I
abhor the anthropromorphization of the Kernel/CPU in this article as it tends
to distract from what the machine is actually doing, and makes a value
judgement with regards to how container technology does it's thing relative to
how things just work.

Computers compute. The computer doesn't care whether a process is happening in
a container or just as a system process. The CPU still has to context switch,
it still has to flush and reinitialize memory, and it still incurs all of the
same complexity that comes from being a multi-user OS when using containers
vs. not using containers. If nothing else, there is actually MORE computation
required with containers due to not being able to use more streamlined IPC
mechanisms between containerized processes which would be usable in a non-
containerized implementation.

Containers fulfill a HUMAN use case. "I want to scale a bunch of copies of
software environment blah on hardware Y." The computer continues to do what it
is told without a care in the world.

~~~
thamizhan2611
I completely agree with you on this. This is a nice article which helps you
picturize what a docker container is when your mind has already wrapped around
what a system process is.

------
daixtr
i agree with author and his article. The cgrougs is in effect now instead of
the 'nice' value. Docker changes the game coz containers can run in pods or
swarms across machines.

